# Seachem Paraguard plant safe?



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

I know it is not marketed as plant safe, bu has anyone used it on plants safely? Specifically for ich control which would require 14 days of dosage.

I am looking for people with experience using it in a planted tank. I have a tank with tank planted and live plants, primarily crypts and swords. The tank may get ich as I have put some fish in there from a qt tank that later developed ich. So too early to tell, but I want to be ready.

Thanks.


----------

